# Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2011)

*Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Ich habe einen P4 @2.0Ghz und das spiel leuft nicht flüssig obwohl es nur ca 500Mhz braucht 
Liegt es am Computer, Spiel oder windos.
Könte vileicht ein mod abhilfe schaffen??

Habt ihr eine idee


----------



## ConCAD (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Wie sieht denn deine restliche Hardware aus? Vll liegts ja an der Grafikkarte!


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

An der Grafikkarte ligt es wohl kaum 
 ATI 3650agp    1,25Gb Ram


----------



## ConCAD (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Auf welcher Auflösung und welchen Settings spielst du? Wie äußert es sich, dass das Spiel nicht flüssig läuft, hast du die FPS mal gemessen?


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

1. Es gibt keine Grafikeinstellungen außer Auflösung
2. Fraps zeigt dor keine FPS an warum eiß ih net in cod4 wird es aber angezeigt


----------



## ConCAD (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Und deine Auflösung ist?? Liste doch mal deine komplette Hardware auf und lass dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen!! Hast du mal probiert, die FPS mit RivaTuner anzuzeigen? Funktioniert nur die Anzeige mit Fraps nicht, kannst du die FPS trotzdem zB loggen? Das Spiel ist zwar schon uralt, aber auch deine (mir bisher bekannte) Hardware ist alles andere als aktuell, schau dir dazu mal zB diesen Test mit den jeweils gemessenen FPS an: Test: ATi Radeon HD 3650 (Seite 11) - 12.02.2008 - ComputerBase (wobei die dort getestete die PCIe-Version ist, also nochmal schneller ist als deine Karte)


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Auflösung 1680x1050
Wen ich die auflösung nidriger stelle dan sit es zimlich grottig aus
Mein System

Windos Xp 32Bit

Prozessor:
Pentium4 1.8Ghz   @2.0ghz /Willamette
Grafikkarte:
Ati Hd3650 Agp DDR2 Rv 635  512Mb
Mainboard:
Asus P4PE - X       Revision 1004  Sockel 478
Cod4 Läuft aber

Wie logt man die FPS ins bild ??
Werds mal mit RivaTuner versuchen.


----------



## ConCAD (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Mit loggen meinte ich, die FPS aufzuzeichnen. Dazu kannst du zB mit Fraps einfach einen Benchmark durchführen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du mit Riva Tuner die FPS anzeigen lassen kannst, kannst du hier entnehmen: 
fps mit rivatuner anzeigen lassen - Support und Technik - DawnofWar.de | GetYourRiotGear


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Fraps läuft soweit ich weiß nur in D3D Anwendungen, Cossacks B2W is aber 2D, somit wirds da wohl keine FPS Anzeige geben.

Und wann ruckelt es denn, schon von Anfang an oder erst später? Weil Cossacks kommt bei hohen Einheitenzahlen schon auf ne relativ hohe CPU Last, steuer du ma 8000 Einheiten pro Spieler^^


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

Üuber 1600x1400 ruckelt se schon am anfang!!  Und wen ich die maus bewege hängt es auch.!!!

mit einem p3 mit 5000Mhz hängt es erst bei 4000mann bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768


----------



## ASD_588 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Cossacks Back to war leuft nicht flüssig!!*

*pusch*


----------

